# Rank the SG Prospects



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Looking at the 2005 Draft, how would you rank these SG prospects? Also comment on their likelihood of coming out early.

a) Rashard McCants 6'3" 207 UNC Jr
b) Kennedy Winston 6'6" 230 Alabama Jr
c) Adam Morrison 6'8" 220 Gonzaga So
d) Rudy Fernandez 6'5" 180 Spain
e) Dijon Thompson 6'7" 205 UCLA Sr
f) Francisco Garcia 6'8" 190 Louisville Jr
g) Julius Hodge 6'7" 205 NC State Sr
h) Luther Head 6'3" 185 Illinois Sr
i) Salim Stoudamire 6'1" 176 Arizona Sr
j) BJ Elder 6'4" 218 Georgia Tech Sr
k) Antoine Wright 6'7" 205 Texas A&M JR

<u>My thoughts</u>
First rounders: a, b, d, f
Second rounders: e, g, i
Staying in School: c & k


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

If you think Luther is not going to be drafted, you need your Head examined. :wink:

High 2nd rounder, for certain. And a steal at that.

I agree with most of your analysis though.

Except Adam Morrison is NOT AN NBA SG. I don't care who says he is, there is no chance. And he might just come out for 2005.

Also, Gerald Green out of HS will likely be a lottery pick. And, I think someone whill take a flyer on BJ Elder late in the second round.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> If you think Luther is not going to be drafted, you need your Head examined. :wink:
> 
> High 2nd rounder, for certain. And a steal at that.
> 
> ...


I fear a rush of draft Euro's just to stash them could push Head and Elder out of the second round. Frankly, that could be their best bet, then they can find a team that most needs their services ala Marquis Daniels. I wondered about Green, but I fear the nabdraft.net hype machine on him.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Morrison is going to be a good NBa player but will stay in school all 4 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No Hassan Adams or Rodney Carney?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> No Hassan Adams or Rodney Carney?


Feel free to add, it wasn't meant as a definitive list. Plus won't Carney be a 3 in the NBA?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Feel free to add, it wasn't meant as a definitive list. Plus won't Carney be a 3 in the NBA?


Not at all. Carney is 6'7 SG similar to what happened to Joe Johnson when he came into the NBA. Carney is going to be a darn good SG, but I'm not sure he will even be there at Denver's pick.

If you've watched Memphis these last 3 weeks he has taken his game to another level and is producing like he did at the beginning of the year. Darius Washington was still adjusting to the college game and Jeremy Hunt and Sean Banks were big distractions.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Not at all. Carney is 6'7 SG similar to what happened to Joe Johnson when he came into the NBA. Carney is going to be a darn good SG, but I'm not sure he will even be there at Denver's pick.
> 
> If you've watched Memphis these last 3 weeks he has taken his game to another level and is producing like he did at the beginning of the year. Darius Washington was still adjusting to the college game and Jeremy Hunt and Sean Banks were big distractions.


Not as much time as I would like this season to watch college hoops. I'll take your word for it, but I've always viewed him as a 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think McCants and Winston have great NBA potential to be borderline stars, but I really don't think much of the rest of the players on the list. This isn't a knock on your list though, I'm just saying SG is not the strength of the draft. That's for sure.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Rudy Fernández is the best prospect on that list.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

without responding to individual posts i'll just say that adam morrison is the best of this list here. i like him at the 2g postion because he has a real good handle for his size(6-8) and to be honest i dont think he matches up physically on the defensive end at the 3 spot. my guess,knowing what gonzaga is all about and the type of players that go through that program, is he'll stay one more year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison will stay all four years....He has already told the Spokanesman Review that he has no intentions on leaving early....

I agree as just a sophmore, Morrison is already the best player on that list....I havent seen Rudy Fernandez play much, but of the players I have seen on that list Morrison is the complete player....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison will stay all four years....He has already told the Spokanesman Review that he has no intentions on leaving early....
> 
> I agree as just a sophmore, Morrison is already the best player on that list....I havent seen Rudy Fernandez play much, but of the players I have seen on that list Morrison is the complete player....


many a player has told the press they were staying up to the point when they actually leave. what usually happens is the coach,parents and player sit down and agree its time to go. i think 3 years would be more than enough loyalty. we'll see if i'm right, actually i would like to see him stay 4 but dont see it happening.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

This is a terrible SG class. I didn't know that Winston was up to 230, but he's still extremely flawed. McCants is probably too short and weak defensively to be a starting shooting guard. I see a lot of bench players who are scoring specialists on this list.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im saying morrison and fernandez will be the best out of that group. I have the slightest feeling that mccants will end up being like joe forte....


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

From that list: 

1. Adam Morrison
2. Antoine Wright
3. Dijon Thompson
4. Luther Head
5. Kennedy Winston
6. Fransisco Garcia
7. Salim Stoudamire
8. Julius Hodge
9. Rashad McCants
10. BJ Elder

- Haven't seen Rudy Fernandez
- I would add Rodney Carney to the list, and put him at #2 or #3. 
- Gerald Green would have to be 2nd or 3rd on this list as well. 
- I don't know if Morrison has the quicks to play the 2 in the league, but he can be a start whether he ends up as a SF or a SG. If he was coming out of Europe, he'd be a top 5 pick right now. 



cpawfan said:


> Looking at the 2005 Draft, how would you rank these SG prospects? Also comment on their likelihood of coming out early.
> 
> a) Rashard McCants 6'3" 207 UNC Jr
> b) Kennedy Winston 6'6" 230 Alabama Jr
> ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> many a player has told the press they were staying up to the point when they actually leave. what usually happens is the coach,parents and player sit down and agree its time to go.


Name one Gonzaga player to ever leave early....


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Name one good enough to leave early.

This is a really weak SG class though


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Luther Head is going to transition to the PG position on the next level, not as PG. That's why he is firmly entrenched in the 2nd round. He's going to have to prove like Arenas, Bobby Jackson, Troy Hudson and Willie Green that he can be an adequate PG. In Arenas' case exceptional.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Name one good enough to leave early.


Turiaf was suppose to leave early and would have been a 1st rounder last year....


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

People don't leave early if they aren't lottery picks or have troubles in school. Turiaf would have been a questionable 1st round pick (same as Lawrence Roberts), more likely to fall into the second round than end up a mid-1st pick. As such, he stayed in school.

Gonzaga has never had anyone leave early because they've never had a lottery pick underclassman.

Back to the point, lots of solid bench players who are offensive threats in this draft, but very few starting SG prospects (if any).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

People have criticized Turiaf for not going out last year....Many felt he would have been a lottery pick....He came back because he didnt want to finish the way they did with him playing his worst game of the year last year against Nevada in the NCAA tournament....Instead he stayed and hurt his ankle and hasnt played as well as he did last year...People love Mark Few and love the atmosphere in Spokane...Gonzaga is 2nd in the nation in team GPA behind Stanford..Theres a reason for that....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Green is the best prospect on that list. But he could play 3 he is very long. Reminds me of Rashard Lewis but a couple of inches shorter.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Name one Gonzaga player to ever leave early....


remember i said i hope adam stays all 4 years being that i'm a gonzaga fan first and an nba fan second. however at some point you have to think about it from a business standpoint,i'm saying 3 years but thats just a guess, as for nobody every leaving early that has nothing to do with the subject.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Where do you guys think Guillermo Diaz would rank if he would decide to leave?


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Name one Gonzaga player to ever leave early....


"Name one Duke player to ever leave early...." -Coach K '98.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Gonzaga is 2nd in the nation in team GPA behind Stanford..Theres a reason for that....


It could be because their classes are really easy? I mean, come on - that's a ridiculous statistic. A 3.8 GPA at Gonzaga isn't even close to the same thing a 3.8 GPA at Stanford or Georgia Tech or Duke (all elite academic institutions). That's apples and oranges, and has nothing to do with people not leaving early for the NBA.

As for people questioning Turiaf for not leaving early ... who? Outside of maybe a few people in the pacific northwest who are his fans, nobody thought he was going to be a lotto pick. You find a single reputable draft site with him listed as a lotto pick last year and I'll use a Gonzaga avatar for a week.

When Gonzaga has a player who is a lock for a lottery pick (as Morrison might be next year) then you'll have a player leave early. It has nothing else to do with anything.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> It could be because their classes are really easy? I mean, come on - that's a ridiculous statistic. A 3.8 GPA at Gonzaga isn't even close to the same thing a 3.8 GPA at Stanford or Georgia Tech or Duke (all elite academic institutions). That's apples and oranges, and has nothing to do with people not leaving early for the NBA.


Gonzaga is a prestigous catholic school....One of the hardest schools to be accepted to academically on the west coast...Saying it isnt close to Georgia Tech is idiotic...I'm sure Stephon Marbury was a studious fellow....Say what you want about Turiaf wanting to comeback to school, the guy wanted an education and is loyal to the coach and school that got him out of poverty...



> As for people questioning Turiaf for not leaving early ... who? Outside of maybe a few people in the pacific northwest who are his fans, nobody thought he was going to be a lotto pick. You find a single reputable draft site with him listed as a lotto pick last year and I'll use a Gonzaga avatar for a week


The mock drafts all had him in the mid first round but changed it when he declared that he would stay so all the mocks changed...



> When Gonzaga has a player who is a lock for a lottery pick (as Morrison might be next year) then you'll have a player leave early. It has nothing else to do with anything.


Morrison wont leave early, he is a 3.8 student who is in college for academics first, basketball second....His parents are both educators, they wouldnt let him go out early....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm a big Gonzaga fan myself (my dad actually went there) and I think there is a good chance Morrison will leave early. Even though I have no idea the order of the draft that year I believe the Boston Celtics are going to take him (they'll do what they have to). How could they not take a player who has modled his game around Larry Bird? He's going to be great no matter what year he leaves.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Since your dad went to Gonzaga, you think that he will go early?


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Saying it isnt close to Georgia Tech is idiotic


Georgia Tech is one of the top 10 public schools in the US, and one of the most selective schools anywhere (including far more selective than Gonzaga). The average SAT for incoming football players is 1140 this year. Read that again, 1140. That's almost identical to the average SAT for Gonzaga's entire student body. Gonzaga is a good school, it's not even on the same playing field as GT as a school though. In many of the engineering majors GT is ranked ahead of MIT, and is solidly in the top 5 of technical schools in the US. The fact that they remain in a major conference as an athletic program is pretty amazing actually.

Georgia Institute of Technology is one of the truly elite academic institutions in the world, and unlike many of the other Division 1 schools they don't have an "athletic major" like Duke has with it's Sociology program (for example). It's become so hard to get qualified student-athletes that will meet the NCAA graduation requirements that many people in Atlanta have talked about allowing players to take classes at Georgia State to stay eligible for GT athletics. You can't even get an invite to make an official visit as an athlete without a 980 on your SAT, GT simply won't even take a shot at you.

(And since you love statistics, go to Princetonreview.com - Georgia Tech is ranked as being both more selective, and the studen body has an average SAT of more than 200 points higher than Gonzaga) And on the 2001-2002 US News and World Report college rankings which were the last ones available for free on the internet - surprise, surprise ... no Gonzaga in the top 50. Guess who is solidy in there though? Our friends in Atlanta, Georgia Tech. Emory is there too, another terrific Atlanta school.

People leave even very good schools early, if they have guarenteed millions of dollars. They are simply stupid otherwise. You can always go back to school, you can't go back to the lottery in the NBA draft. Gonzaga's quality as a school has nothing to do with it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stop copy and pasting.....

Give me a link to your information.....

I'm sure Stephon Marbury, Jarrett Jack and Kenny Anderson were all Rhodes Scholars... 

Your homerism for Georgia Tech has been obvious ever since you claimed that it was PG U.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

It's not an arguable point that GT is a premiere school. It's not a matter of opinion like whether or not someone is a good NBA prospect.

Georgia Tech SAT/Selectivity

Gonzaga SAT/Selectivity

btw - University of Washington is probably the best school in the state, a fair degree above Gonzaga academically.

2005 US News and World Report Best Colleges Rankings

Georgia Tech is #41 overall, Gonzaga isn't listed. Georgia Tech is in the top 10 for Public Colleges, and in the top 25 for schools with NCAA Division 1 athletic programs. It's ranked in the top 5 overall for engineering/technical schools.

Georgia Tech, Notre Dame, Duke, Vaderbilt, Penn State and a few others are the toughest academic environments for major conference college sports. While UNC, UVA, Illinois and some other schools are highly regarded, they aren't as strict on athletes as the first set of schools are. At one point, there was the discussion of setting up like and Ivy League 2.0 with a few of those schools, but it went nowhere with GT joining the ACC, Penn State to the Big 10 and Vanderbilt in the SEC.

Your staggering ignorance of anything outside of Gonzaga is pretty ridiculous.

As for the Point Guard U. reference, I lived in Atlanta for several years and the local press has always referred to GT as Point Guard U. Atlanta Journal-Constitution Article about Jack at "Point Guard U.". I had never heard Arizona referred to as that, not claiming that GT is a better school for PG's. It's interesting that people on each coast would refer to different schools with the same nickname, that's all.

I'm not the one making retarded threads like Raivio is better than Felton. I mean, come on.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Georgia Tech is #41 overall, Gonzaga isn't listed. Georgia Tech is in the top 10 for Public Colleges, and in the top 25 for schools with NCAA Division 1 athletic programs. It's ranked in the top 5 overall for engineering/technical schools.


Gonzaga is a private school....Probably why it isnt listed in the public schools....



> Georgia Tech, Notre Dame, Duke, Vaderbilt, Penn State and a few others are the toughest academic environments for major conference college sports. While UNC, UVA, Illinois and some other schools are highly regarded


Once again all public schools..Gonzaga is a private school....



> As for the Point Guard U. reference, I lived in Atlanta for several years and the local press has always referred to GT as Point Guard U. Atlanta Journal-Constitution Article about Jack at "Point Guard U.". I had never heard Arizona referred to as that, not claiming that GT is a better school for PG's. It's interesting that people on each coast would refer to different schools with the same nickname, that's all.


Your the only person on the board that has said referred to GT as PG U....Everybody agreed that it was Arizona....Heck even Gonzaga newspaper guys call Gonzaga PG U. but i know that nationally PG U. is Arizona....



> 'm not the one making retarded threads like Raivio is better than Felton. I mean, come on.


Find where i made a thread that said Raivio was better than Felton? I simply stated in the best shooter thread that Felton and Raivio are pretty comparable statwise....And I brought factual evidence to back it up....


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

:topic:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Gonzaga is a private school....Probably why it isnt listed in the public schools....


The link that has GT at 14th and doesnt list Gonzaga is both public and private. The other rankings in public schools were just to emphasize how prestigious GT is.



> Once again all public schools..Gonzaga is a private school....


I didn't know Duke was a public school. Thanks for clearing that up for me.  

You have no idea what you are talking about, so please stop making very uninformed arguments.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Georgia Tech obviously lowers there SAT standards towards athletes....Or obviously Stephon "best point guard in the NBA" Marbury wouldnt have gone there....


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I went through this thread, and one of the hottest euro talents Uros Tripkovic isn't even mentioned... by most people he is considered as the most talented Serbian guard in the last decade...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Matiz said:


> I went through this thread, and one of the hottest euro talents Uros Tripkovic isn't even mentioned... by most people he is considered as the most talented Serbian guard in the last decade...


Any details you can provide on him would be great. How old is he? Who does he play for? What is his buyout situation like?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Tripkovic is 6'5 (more likely 6'6 with shoes on) SG -although he played PG for most of his career at junior competitions and that's really visible with his great handles...
he has nice shooting mechanics, doesn't need a lot of room to nail a threepointer and he is really creative player... as most euro players he needs to bulk up, also he should improve his shot selection. He is already averaging 10.7 ppg on euroleague level for Partizan Belgrade, if he won't have any career threatening injuries I think Tripkovic can achieve a lot...
I don't know as far as buyouts, but I'd say Tripkovic will stay for 2-3 years in europe. Divac, Krstic, than Serbian legend like Danilovic have a big influence on Partizan's talented players and they are persuasing them to stay in europe- so I think Kosta, Samardzinski, Bogdanovic, Erden, Tripkovic will all stay in europe untill developed... It worked out with Krstic...


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Diaz is the best SG in this draft


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

This thread makes me want to bang my head on a wall. If you don't know that Duke, Vanderbilt and Notre Dame are private schools ... no idea what to say, but you need to stop arguing the point. Of the top 50 schools in America, only 15 or so are public schools.

As for Tripkovic, I think the issue with him is the fact he won't be in the NBA for several more years (as you stated yourself). Much more likely to be a second round pick, if anything.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Much more likely to be a second round pick, if anything.


something really terrible should happen to him to become a second round pick... the way he was playing last few weeks he is a borderline lottery pick...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

People need to get a clue. It doesn't matter how prestigous the school is. A lot of the athletes have easy classes, at least if they want to. What school was it that had Basketball Fundamentals 101 or something a long those lines... where the whole greade was based on a final test that had the gall to ask "How much is a 3PT basket worth?". It's BS if you ask me. 

And don't rip on Gonzaga, it might not be Georgia Tech but it's a dang fine school, their GPA's are hardly inflated comparable to Tech's players.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzaga has one of the highest graduation rates in the country as well......


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> What school was it that had Basketball Fundamentals 101 or something a long those lines... where the whole greade was based on a final test that had the gall to ask "How much is a 3PT basket worth?".


University of Georgia ... lol

What a waste of an entire portion of the state. If an earthquake swallowed Athens nobody would miss it.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't care about which school is better than what academically...

What I do care about is what are the consensus best SG likely to be in the draft this year.

Maybe Morrison won't declare, him being a very good student could be a reason not too. However, if he is REALLY projected as a top 10 lottery pick, I would think he would have to seriously consider it. There is no guarantee that his stock will continue to rise, or that he will stay healthy....

Turiaf was a borderline 1st rounder last year, I think he would have gone in the 1st, but no way he approached the lottery IMO.....

I would like to know more about Antoine Wright...Anyone have info on him? I think he could be one of those guys who sneeks into the late (possibly mid?) lottery 

How on earth could Dijon Thompson be rated above Rashad McCants? Or Luther Head for that matter? Head & Thompson are borderline 1st round picks IMO, with Head having a better chance of going late 1st than Thompson....

Salim Stoudamire.....meet Eddie House......


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I would like to know more about Antoine Wright...Anyone have info on him? I think he could be one of those guys who sneeks into the late (possibly mid?) lottery


Perfect size for a shooting guard....Has a sweet outside stroke....Doesnt get the publicity of a Rashad McCants or Salim Stoudamire because he plays at a subpar college....I think he will be a mid first round pick.....


----------

